# Kid Solves Two Rubiks Cubes While Playing Guitar Hero



## Azbulldog (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUdXhhDDnaY

The hell?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Aug 8, 2009)

Gotta say, that takes skill.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 9, 2009)

Not necessarily. First of all, he likely had the cubes already in a solvable state. He basicly took the cube from solved, scrambled it and memorized which moves were needed to be done backwards to do the cubes. So the cubes required no 'thought' asside from remembering the order to do to them to solve them. Other than that, he just had to do the song in the mirror in a physically awkward position.

Notice how he's not doing the cubes during the complex parts of the song?

I honestly wouldn't be suprised if, as he's looking away from the TV, he's refering to an off screen set of instructions for the cubes.


----------



## Gardoof (Aug 9, 2009)

o.0

Someone got really bored over the summer..


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 9, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Not necessarily. First of all, he likely had the cubes already in a solvable state. He basicly took the cube from solved, scrambled it and memorized which moves were needed to be done backwards to do the cubes. So the cubes required no 'thought' asside from remembering the order to do to them to solve them. Other than that, he just had to do the song in the mirror in a physically awkward position.
> 
> Notice how he's not doing the cubes during the complex parts of the song?
> 
> I honestly wouldn't be suprised if, as he's looking away from the TV, he's refering to an off screen set of instructions for the cubes.



I'm more inclined to believe that he had the song memorized.  Solving a cube doesn't require much thought beyond recognizing patterns and remembering algorithms.

The talent is being able to do so one-handed while operating a controller with the same arm's elbow.

Edit: Aye, too much free time ahoy.


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 9, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Not necessarily. First of all, he likely had the cubes already in a solvable state. He basicly took the cube from solved, scrambled it and memorized which moves were needed to be done backwards to do the cubes. So the cubes required no 'thought' asside from remembering the order to do to them to solve them. Other than that, he just had to do the song in the mirror in a physically awkward position.
> 
> Notice how he's not doing the cubes during the complex parts of the song?
> 
> I honestly wouldn't be suprised if, as he's looking away from the TV, he's refering to an off screen set of instructions for the cubes.



I've seen people solve cubes with one hand, blindfolded, and they were scrambled by an official. Granted what you say can still be true, I can solve a rubik in a minute with both hands and once you figure out the algorithms it's easier to solve it that way than it is to memorize a complicated mix-up, twice, because both cubes started off differently. Memorizing how to solve two cubes that are mixed up in a certain way would take me longer than it would to solve two properly.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 9, 2009)

inb4 omg has no life and inb4 someone quotes that and says "omg has no life"

He's 15 and did this over summer break. Give him some slack.

Anyway, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 9, 2009)

Super easy way to solve a Rubik's cube in record time: Take a solved Rubik's cube.  Videotape yourself scrambling it.  Run the video in reverse.

The Guitar Hero part would be kind of a trick though.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 9, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Super easy way to solve a Rubik's cube in record time: Take a solved Rubik's cube.  Videotape yourself scrambling it.  Run the video in reverse.
> 
> The Guitar Hero part would be kind of a trick though.



Somebody actually got busted on YouTube for doing exactly that.  It was the guy who supposedly solved it with his feet, but he got found out because he dropped the cube during recording and it unnaturally jumped up during playback.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 9, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Somebody actually got busted on YouTube for doing exactly that.  It was the guy who supposedly solved it with his feet, but he got found out because he dropped the cube during recording and it unnaturally jumped up during playback.



Fucking dumbass didn't watch his own video or something? You'd think he would have spotted that.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Aug 9, 2009)

To me it looks like he misses the right buttons on the guitar quite a few times. But it might just be me because he switched it to left handed but was playing right handed.


----------



## arcticursa (Aug 13, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Not necessarily. First of all, he likely had the cubes already in a solvable state. He basicly took the cube from solved, scrambled it and memorized which moves were needed to be done backwards to do the cubes. So the cubes required no 'thought' asside from remembering the order to do to them to solve them. Other than that, he just had to do the song in the mirror in a physically awkward position.
> 
> Notice how he's not doing the cubes during the complex parts of the song?
> 
> I honestly wouldn't be suprised if, as he's looking away from the TV, he's refering to an off screen set of instructions for the cubes.


XD
Darn someone beat me to that kind of post. The mythbusters actually proved that you can do these "impossible" cubes liek this by just remembering which turns you did or having them written down. He most liekly DID have something saying his instructions.


----------



## Cronus616 (Aug 13, 2009)

Seen it before X3 Not as hard as it looks.


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2009)

Wierd. The people I was working for today had a rubiks cube laying in the basement and I grabbed it and tried. (no, no I  couldn't do it)

There's some kind of pattern...all the middle ones have to stay the same color, and then something about the corners...


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 13, 2009)

He's butchering a great fucking song.  That's all I have to say.  Asshole...lol

"Mr. Crowley.....what went down in your head.....oh Mr. Crowley.....did you talk with the dead..."


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 13, 2009)

Was still awesome, no matter how many haters.


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Was still awesome, no matter how many haters.


 
I agree. ppl do some pretty crazy stuff, atleast this was original.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 13, 2009)

how do you find out that you have that skill???


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 14, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> how do you find out that you have that skill???



Boredom.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 14, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Boredom.


 
I don't think I have ever been that bored before....


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 14, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> I don't think I have ever been that bored before....



I have.  I was once so bored that I cataloged and analyzed every possible tic-tac-toe game to figure out the odds of X winning, O winning, and cats-eyes.  I now have the useless talent of never again losing a tic-tac-toe game.

Discovering how to solve Rubik's Cubes while playing Guitar Hero is trivial by comparison.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 15, 2009)

Photoshop'd (i just wanted to say that)


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 16, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Not necessarily. First of all, he likely had the cubes already in a solvable state. He basicly took the cube from solved, scrambled it and memorized which moves were needed to be done backwards to do the cubes. So the cubes required no 'thought' asside from remembering the order to do to them to solve them. Other than that, he just had to do the song in the mirror in a physically awkward position.
> 
> Notice how he's not doing the cubes during the complex parts of the song?
> 
> I honestly wouldn't be suprised if, as he's looking away from the TV, he's refering to an off screen set of instructions for the cubes.



Even if that were to be the case, it would be incredibly hard to focus on a memory of that many steps while playing an expert guitar hero song with your elbow. As I can recall, all Rubiks cubes are solvable in any state with a certain mathematical formula of which I don't know, but he obviously does and would be using that to solve the cubes.


----------



## Kanaju (Aug 16, 2009)

A God in the making.


----------



## MayDay (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, even if all that was just memory work...he still would have an excellent memory, and high mental capacity too. Takes skills to multi-task like that without having an overload O.O


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol-life?


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 16, 2009)

I CALL SHENANAGINS!


----------

